# best atv tires for plowing on pavement no chains



## hammer2108

what is the best atv tire for plowing on pavement i dont want to use chains


----------



## deere615

I use swamp foxes they are an all around good mud and snow tire


----------



## hammer2108

*tires*

got a good deal I think 399 inclusive shipping and tax plus mounting, 4 itp mudlites AT's, 25-10-12 '6 ply' rear, 25-8-12 '6 ply' front on black steel rims. I will let you know how they plow and also general trail use ..... got impatient thks deer for the only response I went with these due to them being much lighter than some of the others i think 15lbs for front and 20lbs for rear where the swamplites where about 5lbs more each and the wolverine 350 is no powerhouse....


----------



## deere615

ITP mudlites are nearly the same they are just a bit more expensive. they are a great tire


----------



## sublime68charge

from over at the www.highlifter.com site

The ITP 589's where like Iron on pavement. they may not be the best for traction but they'll last the longest.

just a thought.


----------



## Tosa93F250

I used the stock Carlisle AT489s last winter to push 18"+ of snow. I only got stuck one time when I tried to ride through a 3 foot deep snow bank and high-centered it. About 5 minutes of rocking and I managed to dig my way back out.


----------



## 92ramcharger

I'm running Kenda Bearclaws and they work great for me in mud and snow.

(my sig pic below is from before the Bearclaws)


----------



## 99tjer

whered you find them for 399?


----------



## hammer2108

speedparts814 is the name of the store on ebaymotors shipping was quick as well as free.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz

hammer2108;1062680 said:


> speedparts814 is the name of the store on ebaymotors shipping was quick as well as free.


I like mud sharks the best with a heavy atv 700lbs plus. I now have 27" maxxis bighorns on and they ride and wear sooo nice the traction is good also.

Arctic Cat 700 LE


----------



## IPLOWSNO

stock tires are fine


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I run stock tires in the winter. But I ran my 26" Dirt Devil X/T II before and wow hahaha

dirt devils









stocks


----------



## sammer4u

Mudlites wear quickly on concrete and pavement! I have them, they are very nice for trails but plowing snow they definitely take a beating on the hard surfaces!


----------



## vegaman04

Instead of starting a new thread i figured I would add to this one. The stockers are gone on mine and looking for ideas. I was leaning towards the mud lites but i'm shying away by the last said post. What about STI mud trax? I use my atv primarily for plowing and dragging logs so they need to take the abuse of the concrete / asphalt.


----------



## sublime68charge

find you a set of ITP 589's

last for ever on pavement and provide pretty good traction for pulling log's out of the wood's


----------



## SQuad

Removed the tractor tread tires and went with General Tire Altimax Artic. So much better pushing power. Gained 15mph travelling to the customers locations ( limited to 40mph with the plate I'm running). No vibration. Got stuck once but drove up onto a pile of snow. Ran 10psi. climbed the curbs and staircases better than the tractor tread, no spinning - no marks. Shocking how much snow it can push but let it drizzle a bit and it brings you back to reality, lot's of spray from the tires when travelling, hope to add some rubber mud flaps. Could have studded them, glad I didn't.


----------



## Dave T

Bighorns aired down to around 3 lbs work fine for me.

My son has Bearclaws, and aired down, they also work very well.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

think of the hard nobs against pavement, the ride is bumpy so something is absorbing those bumps, maybe loosening wearing out ????


----------



## sqdqo

*Atv snow plow tires*

ITP has a tire called a Tundra Cross, it is studded. Would give excellent traction on icy surfaces.


----------



## revdwg

bighorn 2.0s


----------



## sqdqo

these are the best tires I have found

http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss297/sqdqo/grizzly001.jpg


----------



## sqdqo

For constant use on concrete or pavement noirmal tires will wear quickly, check these out.
Carlisle All Trail.


----------



## JoeCool

sqdqo;1090166 said:


> these are the best tires I have found
> 
> http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss297/sqdqo/grizzly001.jpg


Lol, I have TigerTrax on the Cat(erpillar) you can push anything...


----------



## Dave T

Yep, that's the ultimate ATV snow plowing setup. 

BTW... nice bike!


----------



## Ganz

I love my Highlifter M.S.T.s!


----------



## Mr.Freezzz

JoeCool;1090637 said:


> Lol, I have TigerTrax on the Cat(erpillar) you can push anything...


Hail the KING! A CAT! Glad someone gots more brains than money! I have 3 700s and a new 1000 cat. The work horse of ATVs by far! The weight these machines put to the tires go with the best ride and rubber anything will grip. max xis Bighorns for me! Traxx are mean but not practical


----------



## sqdqo

Tracks will out push any tire any day especially if you get more than a few inches of snow each season. And it's nearly impossible to get stuck!


----------



## The LawnRanger

I use tracks, since I put tracks on I wouldnt have anything else for snow or mud. Before I would get wheel slippage, tried chains worked good in snow but when you got on hard surface it would beat you to death. Bought tracks although kind of pricey well worth the investment


----------



## irv

anyone tried the itp terracross rt or gbc grim reaper radial tires?


----------



## woodhe

*tires for plowing*

I use Carlisle All Trails 8x23x12. No spin and no added weight. Have to plow with the window down if the heater is on full blast.

dan


----------



## woodhe

*atv tires for plowing*

the tires I use for plowing
woodysminitrucks.com


----------



## woodhe

*plowing in action*

Suzuki with Carlisle All Trails


----------



## gtstang462002

I use a set of dirt devils.


----------



## mrplowparkland

I have run bearclaws on a 95 xplorer 400 60" powerblade plow, worked pretty well. I am now running swamp lites on a 06 rancher 350 with a 60" moose plow. The swamp lites are better in all aspects. They work really awesome for backing up out of ditches. Even though my xplorer was alot heavier i can plow more snow with the setup i have now. The only downfall i can see is that the swamplite would probably were out faster. The bearclaws were indestructible and lasted forever.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

for dedicated plowing tires, take a razor blade and sipe the tire, its a series of cuts across the tire for more flexibility on icy conditions


----------

